# Problem mit der WLAN Einrichtung



## Helmut01 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo an die Community

nachdem ich mir den folgenden Drucker Brother MFC 6490 zugelegt habe
und ich auch alles problemlos konfigurieren konnte, scheitere ich jetzt an
der WLAN Verbindung:--(

Nachdem ich die Software installiert habe findet der Drucker auch meinen Router
über den Setup-Assist.  Nach verbinde WLAN kommt aber immer die Meldung
Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Ich weiß das Ferndiagnosen immer schwer sind, aber vielleicht weiß jemand
was ich Depp da falsch mache

Verbunden ist der Drucker über ein USB Kabel zum Rechner und mit einem
Netzwerkkabel zum Router.

Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich


----------



## sheel (19. Januar 2011)

Hi

kenn mich nicht ganz aus, was du willst.
Drucker zu Rechner ist ein Kabel,
Drucker zu Router ist ein Kabel.

Wohin willst du jetzt eine WLAN-Verbindung?


----------



## Helmut01 (19. Januar 2011)

Sorry, ich möchte mit meinem Notebook über WLAN eine Verbindung zum Drucker
herstellen, der Drucker steht bei mir oben im Büro aber ich möchte über das Notebook
unten im Wohnzimmer Druckaufträge an den Drucker senden.


----------



## sheel (19. Januar 2011)

Hat der Router oder der Drucker jetzt WLAN?

Wenn Drucker: Was bietet der Drucker denn für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an?

Und welches Betriebssystem (und Version) hat das Notebook?


----------



## Helmut01 (19. Januar 2011)

Alle Rechner laufen mit Vista Hom Ed. Router und Drucker haben WLAN.

Im Drucker Menü wird LAN (Kabel) und WLAN angeboten.


----------



## Helmut01 (19. Januar 2011)

So habe es jetzt im hinbekommen.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Januar 2011)

Moin,

aha - und wie?
Verrätst Du das auch ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Helmut01 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

na klar warum nicht, ich habe mir die Installation des Wirless-Netwerkes mal 
ausgedruckt und habe mich nach dieser Anleitung schrittweise am Druckerbedienfeld  durchgearbeitet.
Vorher hatte ich es immer über die Software CD am Rechner versucht, bis ich aufeinmal irgendwo
natürlich kleingedruckt das empfohlen wird das am Drucker zu machen.


----------

